# My baby Yorkie



## rcastel10 (Dec 3, 2005)

http://photocontest.shutterfly.com/a...te?entry=82843

This is my baby Yorkie. I've been trying to post pix of him but I don't know how else to do it. I'm kinda computer ignorant. But anywho, here he is.







I figured out how to post pictures so here's another picture of my baby.  It's a more recent one. Hope you girls and guys like it.


----------



## roxybc (Dec 4, 2005)

Here I'll post the pic for ya!






OMG, I want one sooo bad.  I've wanted a Yorkie for years, but I need to finish university first, and have my own place.  Do you mind if I ask how much you paid for him?  How old is he in that pic?


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 4, 2005)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I wish I knew how to do that myself.  Actually it was a gift from my fiance but I think he paid around $1800.  He is six months in the pix.  Right now he's seven months and he weighs like 4 lbs. He wont be getting any bigger. They are the cutest little things.  This is my first dog ever and i love him so much.


----------



## jeannette (Dec 4, 2005)

Yorkie is SO handsome. His fur literally glimmers in the light! What kind of bow is he wearing? It looks like a jewel!


----------



## Midgard (Dec 4, 2005)

He's so cute!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 4, 2005)

omg that face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 absoultely adorable!!


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 4, 2005)

What a cutie =)


----------



## niecypiecy (Dec 4, 2005)

I voted for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a cutie!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 5, 2005)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 5, 2005)

*Baby Yorkie*

Oh, he's soooooooo cute. I wuv him.


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

lovely


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 19, 2005)

I figured out how to post pics. so I posted a recent pic. of my baby.


----------



## user3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Cutie pie


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a Yorkie named Ellie, I love her with all my heart! They really are the most adorable dogs ever..


----------



## frances92307 (Jan 2, 2006)

OHHHHHH!  What a cutie pie!!  I have two Yorkies Buster and Riley, and I luv em to death...


----------



## Orchidee (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a Yorkie named Brownie!!!!!!! He's so cute and I love him so much!!!! He's the guy of my life ...4ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 22, 2006)

Gaw, whatta cutie! My poor cocker has arthritus (sp?) in her back. Shes been crying alot and now shes on pain killers. She's only 4. But I guess cockers have a ton of health issues. I probably would have chosen a different breed had I known all this.


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Gaw, whatta cutie! My poor cocker has arthritus (sp?) in her back. Shes been crying alot and now shes on pain killers. She's only 4. But I guess cockers have a ton of health issues. I probably would have chosen a different breed had I known all this._

 
I'm so sorry to hear that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I would be devastaded if I would have to hear my baby crying all the time due to anything. I just love him too much I would hate seeing him in pain


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 23, 2006)

Awww hes so cute


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 8, 2006)

ive been wanting a yorkie for the longest time. =( hopefully i would be able to adopt one this summer .  yay !


----------



## chiq (Feb 8, 2006)

*dogster.com*

have your dog meet my dog at http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=258169






i love yorkies, they're kind of overly hyper sometimes though. i have mine jetting all over the place...


----------



## Shawna (Feb 8, 2006)

He's adorable, and where did you get that camo shirt from?  I need one for my jack russell.


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiq* 
_have your dog meet my dog at http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=258169





i love yorkies, they're kind of overly hyper sometimes though. i have mine jetting all over the place..._

 
Your doggie is cute. My yorkie isn't really hyper at all but I know what you mean cause he has some yorkie friends that are real hyper.


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_He's adorable, and where did you get that camo shirt from?  I need one for my jack russell._

 
I actually got it at some store in the outlets out here in southern cali.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

how ADORABLE!


----------



## colormust (Mar 7, 2006)

awwww baby is so cute


----------

